#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-06-18
<DJones> Just a heads up, just noticed this being linked & tagged as !ubuntu on identi.ca as a useful app, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Tools?content=125942 (Read's like its similar to ubuntu tweak) The code for the installer is at http://pastebin.com/pGWHffLz and wgets a file from somebodies dropbox account & looks to mostly install in /home before a gksudo -k cp of the installation into /usr/bin.  Does it look anything to be conce
<tsimpson> those scripts make me cringe
<tsimpson> DJones: I found such a lovely command in the script:
<tsimpson>     rm -rf "/tmp/*"
<tsimpson> (as root!)
<DJones> Ouch, even with my limited knowledge, thats not good
<tsimpson> for a start, it'll bork X
<tsimpson> it'll probably break DBus too, at least for the user session
<DJones> I've seen a link to it come up a few times on identi.ca this afternoon tagged as !ubuntu, so no doubt at some point there'll be some questions in #u when it kills something
<tsimpson> well, I posted a scathing comment on the gnome-look page
<tsimpson> hopefully people will read it before downloading
<DJones> I won't hold my breath for people to read something before downloading
<tsimpson> at least it may discourage some of the potential users
<hamza_> hello?
<nhandler> Hello hamza_, can I help you with something?
<hamza_> no thank i had already resolved my probleme
<Sensiva> hamza_ this is not a support channel, please read the topic and join #ubuntu for support
